# Keeping Molly busy



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is our worst night yet for fireworks and Molly is not at all happy so keeping her busy is keeping her happy.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152865681459859&set=vb.756089858&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great video - I think I'll get some treat puzzles for mine at Christmas.
Thankfully, and I know I'm so lucky - my 2 just don't bother at all, they appear oblivious.
We've all been out in the garden tonight - watching a couple of displays going on - and they just haven't bothered.
My neighbours poor dog literally climbs the walls


----------

